# Corsodyl



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

Does this stuff do anything diffirent to the likes of listerine? Just OH wants it for bad mouth but it is so much more expensive then all the other mouthwashes.Does it work?


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 16, 2010)

I used the corsodyl toothpaste briefly. The dentist gave me some when I was having some problems with my gums. Being on the salty side, it is meant to tighten the gums up a bit (though I didn't notice any particular effect).

Anyway, if the mouthwash tastes anything like the toothpaste, I'd avoid it unless absolutely necessary!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I used the corsodyl toothpaste briefly. The dentist gave me some when I was having some problems with my gums. Being on the salty side, it is meant to tighten the gums up a bit (though I didn't notice any particular effect).
> 
> Anyway, if the mouthwash tastes anything like the toothpaste, I'd avoid it unless absolutely necessary!
> 
> Andy



Yeah the doc at the hospital reccommended he got it I just said i'll get him listerine and be done with it, but oh no what the doctor said must go.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 16, 2010)

Agree what doc says is not always right. My hubbys dentist reccomended corsydol as well. 

Just a suggestion, but why don't you take hubby shopping with you and read labels. If they do the same, then he may be willing to go for cheaper option.


----------



## tiddlywinks (Aug 16, 2010)

has one problem - it stains teeth - and basins if they arent china! But excellent for gum disease. Does he need any dental work done? Not that a dentist bill is any easier on the budget! Good news on corsodyl is that you only need to use a tiny tiny amount of it so it does last quite a while.


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

tiddlywinks said:


> has one problem - it stains teeth - and basins if they arent china! But excellent for gum disease. Does he need any dental work done? Not that a dentist bill is any easier on the budget! Good news on corsodyl is that you only need to use a tiny tiny amount of it so it does last quite a while.



No worries over stains his teeth are such a mess a few more stains dont harm lol, he does need dental work but he wont go to the dentist hun x


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Agree what doc says is not always right. My hubbys dentist reccomended corsydol as well.
> 
> Just a suggestion, but why don't you take hubby shopping with you and read labels. If they do the same, then he may be willing to go for cheaper option.



Its ok Caroline he was in bed having a lie in 2day, but i got it and it was only ?2.50 thought it was alot more x


----------



## thedame (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Steffie - my dentist suggested Corsodyl when I had an infection under a crown which came off- it did the job-tasted horrid though It seems to have a bit more punch than the normal mouth washes so I think is probably better for the job in hand.....doesn't excuse him for leaving it beofre going for help though- don't want to let the side down and agree with your OH do I


----------



## RWJ (Aug 16, 2010)

As previously posted elsewhere, I am having treatment for gum disease. Dentist insists I use floral brushes every day (the short narrow ones0 between teeth and Corsydol at night.
I was cheeky enough to ask my GP to add on to my script and he obliged!
Biggest difference from orrdinary mouthwash, I think, is that it has antisceptic?


----------



## Caroline (Aug 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Its ok Caroline he was in bed having a lie in 2day, but i got it and it was only ?2.50 thought it was alot more x



As long as he has something that's going to do the job, hope it works.


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you all she asked me at the chemist what flavour i wanted original or mint i said original it smells yuk i know that lol


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

OH was abit concerned about 1 thing, he has to stay of the booze for a week but t does say they is a small amount of alcahol in the cordosyl and the doc did say he would be violently sick if he touched alcahol im guessing this wont effect him though?


----------



## Corrine (Aug 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> OH was abit concerned about 1 thing, he has to stay of the booze for a week but t does say they is a small amount of alcahol in the cordosyl and the doc did say he would be violently sick if he touched alcahol im guessing this wont effect him though?



Personally I think that's rubbish - I'm being prescribed 5ml corsodyl twice a day diluted with warm water as a mouthwash and I've not found a difference whether drinking alcohol or not?  Perhaps I shouldn't have admitted to that...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 16, 2010)

Its such small amounts it probably wont react with the medication, which I can assume is the antibiotics the dentist give you.......

Im sure I googled the name and it explained why it will make you violently sick if you drink while on them............


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Does this stuff do anything diffirent to the likes of listerine? Just OH wants it for bad mouth but it is so much more expensive then all the other mouthwashes.Does it work?



Hi Steffie I use Corsodyl on and off ( I have gum disease), the dentist says don't use it more than a week because it stains. I used it at the weekend, but it leaves a lingering taste in your mouth for hours Sheena


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

Well he says it tastes as bad as it smells lol, nevermind he is off for the next 3 days so fingers crossed we start seeing some improvement.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Well he says it tastes as bad as it smells lol



I did warn you 

Or is he in your bad books for something?  

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I did warn you
> 
> Or is he in your bad books for something?
> 
> Andy



Him never he is mr perfect NOT!

your so perfect Andy.


----------



## RachelT (Aug 16, 2010)

Different active ingredients i think. Listerine's proabably not that medicinally effective (i don't think you can prescribe it) but Corsodyl has the magic ingredient Chlorhexidine in it. I think it's best not to use it straight after brushing coz it can interact with toothpaste and make the toothpaste less effective...We usually prescribe it for folks on chemotherapy who can't clean thier teeth coz their mouths are too sore.


----------

